

Testing is overrated? - jon_dahl
http://railspikes.com/2008/7/11/testing-is-overrated

======
Allocator2008
Interesting. To me Quality = Adherence to Spec. If the software matches the
spec perfectly, then then quality is 100%. Users can eat it as far as I'm
concerned. If something is written according to spec, then it is a quality
product, "usability" be damned. Just my personal opinion. :-)

~~~
dev1
Not sure I'd want to use your software, Allocator2008!

I'd say that this is wrong for two reasons. I think you're right that
adherence to spec is important (if the spec says "Send an email" and the app
doesn't, then something is wrong). But:

1\. Within spec adherence, there is still good code and bad code. Is the code
maintainable, understandable, secure? And was it written efficiently?

2\. Sometimes the spec is wrong. Documentation isn't infallible, and software
should change based on users' needs.

